# Need Help Car is not starting! (95 240sx)



## slovie (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to help out here. First off my 95 240sx is still in time, the battery is good, the altenator is good, my fuel pump and filter are good, my starter is good, and spark plugs and distributor are fine. If I let my car sit for a day, it will start and then just die. Then it will not start again until u let it sit. I am getting fuel to the fuel rail and pulled one of the plugs off of the distributor cap and saw it sparking. Any ideas on what is causing this? Also thought maybe the idle air sensor? not sure if anyone could help me out that would be great.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is a device mounted on the engine called an air regulator which is
located on the passenger's side of the engine, near the back, below the
intake manifold. When the engine is cold and idling, the air regulator
allows additional air to flow to the engine thus maintaining a good idle.
There's a good chance the air regulator is defective or the electrical
connections are bad. As for the idle speed when warm, it should be 700 RPM
in neutral.

If you want to adjust the idle speed, warm up the engine first. Shut off
the engine and disconnect the throttle sensor harness connector. It's
located on the passenger's side of the engine at the top in front of the
intake manifold; easy to see. Start the engine and let it idle in neutral.
The idle speed should be 650 RPM. If not adjust the idle speed screw
located on the IAA unit. The IAA is next to the air regulator. You'll need
a flash light to find it because it's not easy to see. After you've set the
idle speed to 650, shut off the engine and reconnect the throttle sensor
harness connector. Start the engine and now the idle speed should be around
700 RPM in neutral.

The IACV assembly, might need cleaning. There could be a lot of powdered
carbon in it which would prevent the AAC valve from moving freely.

As a side note, make sure the air filter is clean. If it's got 15,000 MI on it, replace it.


----------



## oljunkie (Nov 25, 2006)

will it start if you hold the throttle plate somewhat open, if so will it rev up without sputtering? how do you know the fuel pump is good? whats your fuel pressure at?


----------



## slovie (Jan 26, 2006)

ok sorry update on my car. I got enough speed to pop the clutch and get it running again. It does still bog down on cold starts. I am changing the plugs tom. and fuel filter. As far as the car running though it's just fine. thanks for the input.


----------

